# While we're discussing aggressive service dogs, dobermans, pit bulls, etc...



## Wulf (Aug 12, 2016)

> Residents may not board dogs of any breed (including a mixed breed) that are deemed “aggressive or potentially aggressive,” unless the dog is a certified military working dog that is being boarded by its handler/trainer or approval is obtained by the Installation Commander in writing. For purposes of this policy, aggressive or potentially aggressive breeds of dogs are defined as a Pit Bull (American Staffordshire Bull Terrier or English Staffordshire Bull Terrier), Rottweiler, Doberman Pinscher, Chow and wolf hybrids. Prohibition also extends to other breeds of dogs or individual dogs that demonstrate or are known to demonstrate a propensity for dominant or aggressive behavior as indicated by any of the following type of behaviors: 1) Unprovoked barking, growling or snarling at people approaching the animal, 2) Aggressively running along a fence line when people are present, 3) Biting or scratching people, and 4) Escaping confinement or restriction to chase people.


I found the above on an official military website. It helps answer some of the questions from the previous thread. It also proves this neighbor's service dog is breaking multiple rules at once.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

There are exceptions if the dog is a service dog.


I have always found it interesting and baffling that the Doberman is not allowed on Posts and Bases while the GSD is. The number of bites doing bodily harm in a study from the Doberman is 23 and the GSD is 113.
http://www.dogsbite.org/pdf/dog-attack-deaths-maimings-merritt-clifton-2014.pdf


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Deb said:


> There are exceptions if the dog is a service dog.
> 
> 
> I have always found it interesting and baffling that the Doberman is not allowed on Posts and Bases while the GSD is. The number of bites doing bodily harm in a study from the Doberman is 23 and the GSD is 113.
> http://www.dogsbite.org/pdf/dog-attack-deaths-maimings-merritt-clifton-2014.pdf


Thank you ... that was the question I was trying to ask. Why the Dobbie?? By and large most people don't even know they are around anymore??? I never saw a single Dobbie in San Jose population 900,000 at the time. 

And I have only seen one in Dayton ... and she was hugh (113 lbs???) and a very sweet well behaved dog ... who was clearly not trained by the owner! She was on a flexi leash??? And wondering about to and fro at will, Rocky was in Place and she walked over to greet him ...yep no I got between them on general principle. But no growling or misbehavior by either dog. The owner clearly did not train that dog but the Dobbie was a sweetheart. OS and all ... she did the Breed proud!  

I never got into "Dobbies" myself ... I view them as tall narrow Boxers with funny faces. Hardly Breed Bashing in my view?? I was merely curious as to what changed in "military housing" with "Dobbies??"


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wulf said:


> I found the above on an official military website. It helps answer some of the questions from the previous thread. It also proves this neighbor's service dog is breaking multiple rules at once.


Ugh ...not a lawyer ... I find that confusing?? Is it a "Breed Ban" or is it a badly behaved "Dog" ban???


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Army Replies, Just Following Orders ? But For Families, Either Live Off-Base, or Lose The Dog | Steve Dale Pet World


In 1996 the military privatized housing. Basically, housing is no longer under the auspices of the military despite being on Post or Base. My guess is a way to save money due to all the budget cuts the military has had handed to them.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Deb said:


> Army Replies, Just Following Orders ? But For Families, Either Live Off-Base, or Lose The Dog | Steve Dale Pet World
> 
> 
> In 1996 the military privatized housing. Basically, housing is no longer under the auspices of the military despite being on Post or Base. My guess is a way to save money due to all the budget cuts the military has had handed to them.


Uh ... wow thank you! And that decision is truly both heartbreaking and despicable in my view!

If I chose to service my country ... I may lose my dog, if I have the wrong "Breed!" That flat sucks!!!!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

A dog by its aggressive actions toward people shows that it is NOT a Service Dog. Doesn't matter what the owner says. The Department of Justice , HUD, and the Department of Defense are all in accord on this.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

ILGHAUS said:


> A dog by its aggressive actions toward people shows that it is NOT a Service Dog. Doesn't matter what the owner says. The Department of Justice , HUD, and the Department of Defense are all in accord on this.


What about aggressive actions toward domestic animals?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

ILGHAUS said:


> A dog by its aggressive actions toward people shows that it is NOT a Service Dog. Doesn't matter what the owner says. The Department of Justice , HUD, and the Department of Defense are all in accord on this.


"No right thinking human being" would disagree with that. 

If a dog is functioning as a "Service Animal" ... people should not know the dog is there aside from seeing him.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I had Demi out for training and we went into a store. The stuff that was said around her amazed me once again. Most parents were very good, explaining to their children that when they see a dog with a vest on it means the dog is working and that they can't touch or ask to pet the dog. But then when at the cash register the cashier began explaining to all the other people, and it was crowded, that you can't pet a service dog because that will make them want to be petted by everyone but that you can pet a dog that is a PTSD dog. I thought my DIL would lose it. But she very calmly and firmly told them in a voice all could hear that you do NOT pet or ask to pet a dog whose vest says PTSD dog, that would make the situation for the handler even worse. Demi is very calm and very well behaved, like ILGHAUS said, you only know she's there because you see her. I don't know if the fact she is so well behaved that people feel so free to start talking about her or what you can and can't do, or how they come up with all the stuff they do. And it's one thing for employees to ask what she does for you, but the general public has even started asking. I don't know where I stand on that one.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Deb said:


> I had Demi out for training and we went into a store. The stuff that was said around her amazed me once again. Most parents were very good, explaining to their children that when they see a dog with a vest on it means the dog is working and that they can't touch or ask to pet the dog. But then when at the cash register the cashier began explaining to all the other people, and it was crowded, that you can't pet a service dog because that will make them want to be petted by everyone but that you can pet a dog that is a PTSD dog. I thought my DIL would lose it. But she very calmly and firmly told them in a voice all could hear that you do NOT pet or ask to pet a dog whose vest says PTSD dog, that would make the situation for the handler even worse. Demi is very calm and very well behaved, like ILGHAUS said, you only know she's there because you see her. I don't know if the fact she is so well behaved that people feel so free to start talking about her or what you can and can't do, or how they come up with all the stuff they do. And it's one thing for employees to ask what she does for you, but the general public has even started asking. I don't know where I stand on that one.


Aww man this thread has to much low hanging fruit!

So the employee "seemed" like she got it and then ... not so much!" Reasoning like that is why manufacturers have to put warning labels on hair dryers and other electrical devices that say* "Do not operate in Bathtubs???" 
*


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I actually just started a thread on what to say to the general public.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Deb said:


> I actually just started a thread on what to say to the general public.


On what to say?? Did I miss it ... I'm so confused???


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Thread Title: While we're discussing aggressive service dogs, dobermans, pit bulls, etc...

Remember that aggressive dogs are not Service Dogs. Contrary to what some people think there are regulations on what a Service Dog is and what it is not.

Thank you.


----------

